# plow wings?



## paul2222 (Nov 18, 2009)

I just bought a 54" pro advantage state plow from warn. used this week in our first 2" snow fall. loved it! It threw the snow to the side and it worked great. Now the problem... I would like to find a way to put side wings on to get better snow capture when pushing straight. I know they sell bigger blades with side flaps. That would be great, except I didnt buy a bigger plow because of my situation. Any hints?


----------



## jazzyjj (Dec 13, 2009)

some pics of the wings i built, they work pretty good


----------



## paul2222 (Nov 18, 2009)

That's pretty ingenious. I bought the side plate warn sells for the country plow. I figured if I have left over snow in an area I can angle plow towoeds side plate and collect leftover snow runnoff. What would be nice is if they sold that plate for both sides and on hinges. When you were just pushing snow you could fold them out and maybe even angle them in. Could prob fab something though.


----------

